# Dexter cattle vs predators, cross breeding question



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Will the dexters smaller size significantly attract predators (coyotes and bears) compared to standard sized cattle? Around here cattle are mostly left alone by predators, but wondering if this size could be a factor.

And how much of an issue is accidental breeding with hereford or other larger breeds to the dexter cows? I plan to keep them PB, however two properties over have standard sized cattle and they have gotten on my field at times.
Mine will be in electric fencing but nothing's perfect. Thanks.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Dexters have horns and are pretty attentive mothers. I don't think they could stand up to a bear, though. I don't know that any cattle could, unless it could outrun it.

Breeding a large breed bull to a Dexter cow is never a good thing. Dexters are known for their easy birthing, but that's with Dexter sized calves. Some of the large breeds throw calves several times larger than a Dexter calf. It could kill the cow. Sometimes it kills the large breed cows.

Even the act of mating by a big bull could cripple a small cow. Think of a 2000 lb. bull on a 600 lb. cow.

If I thought I had a cow bred to a large breed bull, I'd have the vet terminate the pregnancy.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, some good points. Will make sure the fence will withstand attempts from bulls at large.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Make sure you don't dehorn any of your Dexters, especially the bull. A mature horned dexter bull can pretty much protect his cows from other bulls. 
Their horns are wicked and they aren't afraid to use them in that situation. 
They're very docile around people though. We have a fairly large herd and have never had a problem with horned animals. We walk among them often out in the pasture.
We don't, however, hand feed the bulls, or teach them to halter and lead, etc. I know some do but that's just too close/familiar for comfort to me.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Dexters have personalities. Some are calmer and gentler than others. I have a picture of a young boy taking a ride on Noelly's back, and I've seen his owner push his head back out of the treat bag she was carrying. He stepped back, hung his head, and looked ashamed. You had to love the big lug.

I've also seen him tear a round bale apart with his horns, throwing hay until it covered him up. He knows just where his horns are and how to use them. More importantly, he knows when to use them. I'd sure hate to be a coyote in a pasture with him.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## OregonGuys (Mar 13, 2005)

We have all dehorned, or polled Dexters (25, including 8 polled calves and a polled bull). We also have 1 million coyotes, and I'm sure, an occasional bear. The coyotes are scared to death of the cows even with no horns. I've seen the Dexters charge off coyotes many times.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

We have polled and horned Dexters. Those with horns haven't been a problem, although we use caution just the same. We can see and hear the many coyotes, but they never come too close to our pasture.

prairiegirl


----------

